# Why did I waste 25 hours of my life with this stupid crap



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2009)

*beep**beep**beep**beep* freebsd


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 21, 2009)

Didn't you sleep during the process?
If you did, it's less than 25h.
and nobody but you know why you WASTED time, while you could do something good with FreeBSD.

Probably some reading might help....


----------



## hydra (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah mickey, but your problem is not really FreeBSD related, it's Xorg related I believe... I felt somehow the same, give it a break and get and older ports snapshot, you'll make yourself and everybody around you really happy


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 21, 2009)

hydra said:
			
		

> Yeah mickey, but your problem is not really FreeBSD related, it's Xorg related I believe... I felt somehow the same, give it a break and get and older ports snapshot, you'll make yourself and everybody around you really happy



ye, i had same problem.... last week


----------



## nblxxx (Feb 21, 2009)

hydra said:
			
		

> I felt somehow the same, give it a break and get and older ports snapshot



can you please explain how can we do that, i'm interested in a snapshot with an older version of xorg.

thanks


----------



## ale (Feb 21, 2009)

You can try editing your ports-supfile adding _*default date=ccyy.mm.dd.hh.mm.ss_
Refer to man csup.

You may also want to try ports-mgmt/portdowngrade

EDIT:
IMHO, this is not the way to go.
I think that it's really better to have the latest from ports (unless broken) and try to fix your problems because sooner or later you'll get into troubles e.g.: you find a bug but no one is supporting you because you have an old version or you need ports X but it requires ports Y.1, ...


----------



## nblxxx (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for your help



> I think that it's really better to have the latest from ports (unless broken) and try to fix your problems because sooner or later you'll get into troubles e.g.: you find a bug but no one is supporting you because you have an old version or you need ports X but it requires ports Y.1, ...



well i think i can assume that this snapshot is actually broken because i can't run most of my programs with the new xorg, plus i am not a freebsd specialist so i can't go and fix those bugs myself (their not really bugs, as far as i understood, there's still some features yet unimplemented)
i moved from linux (slackware) to freebsd recently and i really liked how powerful it is, though slackware people will never make such mistake, i mean the ports collection is supposed to be part of the system somehow since your system might become unstable and useless if you put on it an unstable package. 
asking users to test new versions of software is one thing, forcing them to deal with bugs and deep system reconfiguration without warning is really not very kind


----------



## meeb (Feb 21, 2009)

You may put something like "date=2009.01.10.00.00.00" into your ports supfile and refetch the hole tree or parts of it.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2009)

whats the port supfile's path and what  date would i use for xorg that comes with 6.2?
Also what would i do after that?
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract?


----------



## ale (Feb 21, 2009)

To get the ports tree at a previos date you have to use csup and not portsnap.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

And also, are you having troubles with xorg-7.4? So there is no need to go back to the ports tree when 6.2 was released, you can go just a minute before the x11/libxcb commit (about 2009-01-23).

BTW, do you read /usr/ports/UPDATING before upgrading ports?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help but I have now wasted 30 hours with nothing to show for it. Now there is nothing left to do except throw these cs's away and install windows or linux. freebsd is officially pointless


----------



## ale (Feb 22, 2009)

mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help but I have now wasted 30 hours with nothing to show for it.


Why don't you read the documentation instead of whining ?
Why don't you provide information such logs, error messages, etc. instead just saying "this doesn't work" on threads with meaningless title?



			
				mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> Now there is nothing left to do except throw these cs's away and install windows or linux.


No one is forcing you to use FreeBSD. So good luck. 



			
				mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> freebsd is officially pointless


This is just your personal opinion.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2009)

I have read the documentation, over and over and over again. 
There is no error message, just a black screen when I startx.
There is no reason for that to happen It was working on an earlier version. 

By the way I appreciate eveyones help, this is just incredibly frustrating to put this much time into something and nothing works to fix it. Especially when it doesn't seem to be that big of a problem for anyone else.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 22, 2009)

how do you start X, what's your video card....

ye, and for words "FreeBSD is officially pointless" i should kill you (j/k)

what's the output of */var/log/Xorg.0.log*
Also post output of *dmesg*


and finally if you have incompatible hardware, it doesn't mean freebsd is pointless, it's your hardware manufactures who sux


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2009)

I start x by using the 'startx' command.
The system I am running is the IBM thinkpad t43p.
Here is the link to the info about it: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-58597

I don't have the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log or dmesg but I will
get it as soon as the 6.4-release cds finish downloading.
I'm almost positive the hardware is compatible but I think I am installing wrong or something to do with the ports.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 22, 2009)

did you do

```
$ X -configure
$ cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```


----------



## hydra (Feb 22, 2009)

@nblxxx
I got the ports snapshot from here:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/7.1-RELEASE/ports/

This is pretty guaranteed to work, it's Xorg 7.3. This is probably not the way of solving problems, I do agree with that, however this works for me.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 22, 2009)

each time you update xinit, your xinitrc will be overwritten.  
(breaking startx in my case, that is because I am lazy and
the workaround I discovered a few xorg-upgrades ago still
works without ANY effort in one respect, that fix is "using
non-startx" )
If you write down each hint within each thread containing "xinitrc" it
*might* solve your xorg stuff sooner.


----------



## Oko (Feb 22, 2009)

mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> whats the port supfile's path and what  date would i use for xorg that comes with 6.2?



Ports tree support only Current and Stable Branch.


> The Ports Collection supports the latest release on the FreeBSD-CURRENT and FreeBSD-STABLE branches. Older releases are not supported and may or may not work correctly with an up-to-date ports collection.



So let me answer your first question. You waisted 25h of your
life because 

1. You were lazy and didn't read port notice.

2. You do not know how to read.

3. You do know how to read and you read the notice but you are stupid so you didn't process information correctly.

Pick your answer


----------



## nblxxx (Feb 22, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> So let me answer your first question. You waisted 25h of your
> life because
> 
> 1. You were lazy and didn't read port notice.
> ...



i'll pick the first answer :e

i use bsd to learn more about unix of course and as a desktop system as well, desktop users are lazy that's a fact, sorry if we bring laziness to the unix world but opensource software is becoming more and more attractive and we can't do without it anymore.

i've tried to learn the most i could about unix, i've almost felt like a geek sometimes, the bad thing about this is that you have to spend as much time learning how to use it as actually using it, this just does not feel healthy for the rest of us, desktop dumb users


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2009)

Oko, The problem I am having is with the current release of Xorg , and no I haven't wasted anytime trying do get an out of date ports tree. The reason you may have misunderstood is

1. You were lazy and didn't read my post well enough.

2. You do not know how to read.

3. You do know how to read and you read the thread but you are a moron so you didn't process information correctly.


----------



## ale (Feb 22, 2009)

Please gentlemen, calm down!


----------



## lungten (Feb 23, 2009)

mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> The system I am running is the IBM thinkpad t43p.
> Here is the link to the info about it: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-58597



@mickeyharvey70, I once had ThinkPad T43p but I didn't try freebsd on it. I used to run Ubuntu. My T43p had ATI FireGL video card. If you have the same card, make sure you are using the ATI driver (/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati). If you've already installed the wrong drivers, you will have to uninstall them. An easy way would be

```
cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers/
make deinstall clean
make config
```
Then select MOUSE, KEYBOARD, ATI, and maybe VESA drivers.

```
make install clean
```
You might already have this set up correctly. Just in case you don't have it right, I thought this might help.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks lungten, I'm gonna go try that asap.


----------

